# new marriage problem



## Misha84 (May 23, 2011)

hi
i have married two weeks ago. we were in relationship for 7 years and despite of so much problems we had a great relationship. we were waiting long time for these days.
but after marriage i think he is not the same man. he wants to sleep in the afternoons and we don't go anywhere!! and this is very boring for me. he still likes to spend some time with his friends and i don't like it at all. totally i feel he has not realized the role of a husband in life!! i am nervous of what he does and this directly affects my sexual sense. we had a very hot sex relation before but these nights i feel nothing and its because i am not pleased of what he does during the day. 
please help me and give me some advice. i really don't want to have these feelings at the start of my new life.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hell it's only been 2 weeks, he's probably just acclimatising, I know I was years ago, wondering "So... its done... how the hell did I just end up collared for life?"

Give him some time and work it out with him later


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

It takes some amount of time for a couple to get acclimated to being married. I've been married about 23 years, and I think I was worse at getting used to it than my H was. It took me about two years before I felt like I was with it (for some reason I felt like I had lost part of myself until it turned around). After only two weeks of marriage, your H hasn't had enough time to get used to it.

Here's a book that I get all of the young ones in my family (usually nieces and nephews now) that are getting married:

Amazon.com: The Newlywed's Instruction Manual (Owner's and Instruction Manual) (9781594744365): Caroline Tiger, Paul Kepple, Scotty Reifsnyder: Books

So, for now, I would do the following:
* Be patient with your husband

* Let him know you love him without smothering him

* Don't nag or beg or plead - use constructive adult communication to express your feelings

* Remember why you got married in the first place

Congratulations on your marriage!


----------

